# bontrager vs pearl izumi bike shorts



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, I recently tried the Bontrager Solstice short and was very impressed. I had ridden for a few hours the previous day in some old Pearl Izumi liner shorts and my tailbone was pretty sore.

I dug through my closet and found the Bontrager Solstice shorts with thicker padding and decided to try those. Even with a sore tailbone I was able to ride my mtb around town for several hours. Therefore, I would think that if I only rode in the Bontrager Solstice shorts then my tailbone would probably never get sore.

This experience made me wonder, are PI bike shorts essentially minimum quality and low value compared to what you can get from Bontrager and others for the same money? Or are Bontrager shorts simply high value with more modern design/tech?

Also, the Bontrager website describes the Solstice shorts as their "entry-level cycling short." Have you tried BR's more expensive shorts? What are the main differences/benefits of BR's higher-level bike shorts offerings and do you think they're worth the extra money?


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I often wonder why PI includes liners with their shorts as they are minimalistic at best.

I'd rather they charge me less money and let me buy my own liner.

I like Pi shorts because I am fat and they have sizes that fit me.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Bontrager makes excellent-quality clothing now.....even rivaling Sugoi, Craft and Castelli. Worth it!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Arrr, that be good info (sorry, for some reason the thought of a sore bum briefly turned me into a pirate). :arf:


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

You are comparing an intentionally thin liner short meant to be worn under baggy shorts to a regular thickly padded short. Not really a question of brand so much as intended function. For 2 hour trail ride I wear baggy shorts with PI liners, for a 4+ hour XC ride I wear thicker Sugoi shorts. In terms of quality control on the stitching I think PI comes out ahead.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

Desertride said:


> You are comparing an intentionally thin liner short meant to be worn under baggy shorts to a regular thickly padded short. Not really a question of brand so much as intended function. For 2 hour trail ride I wear baggy shorts with PI liners, for a 4+ hour XC ride I wear thicker Sugoi shorts. In terms of quality control on the stitching I think PI comes out ahead.


This. Apples to oranges. Compare like products - Solstice to PI Quest and get back to us. Both are $50 shorts.


----------

